# Copam CP-2500 Vinyl Cutters; Whats your experience?



## tymbo (Jul 14, 2010)

I have been looking for about a month for a low to mid range vinyl cutter. At first I was set on a GCC Expert 24, but I've found the Copam CP-2500 for only $750 at USCutter.com. I haven't been able to find information as easily as I did for the GCC cutter. Have you guys had any experience with this cutter? It has an LCD screen which I like and it also come with a stand and a 2yr warranty. I have this cutter in my cart and I need some input. Any problems or issues? Would you go with a different cutter? I was thinking about the ZEN green but I would need around $300 more for it and I am ready to start cutting. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks, 
Tim


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you had a read over the the US Cutter forum?......

Another thing to consider is that they come with either Sign Blazer or a trial of SignCut.....If you can live with SignBlazer fine, but if you have to renew SignCut, you add another 269.00.....Same software issue with the Zencut Green.....

PS did you look at a GCC Expert Pro?....GCC Products Vinyl Cutting equipment Expert Pro is the best of Vinyl Cutter Plotter Machine


----------



## tymbo (Jul 14, 2010)

The thing that I like about the Copamn is that I can use my Mac. I saw the expert pro but I thinkn it is that same at the ZEN green cutter. I do have questions about the software though. What software do you use and why?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I use Illustrator and Great Cut.....Because I have used Illustrator forever and both my GCC cutters came with Great Cut....As far as Zencut Green versus Expert Pro......Best to compare the specs side by side....And as of now Zen Cut Green is out of stock....


----------



## tymbo (Jul 14, 2010)

Ordered the copam today. I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

tymbo said:


> Ordered the copam today. I will keep you guys updated.


Just curious how you like your cutter so far? I'm thinking of purchasing one and I'm looking for some feedback on the cutter.


----------



## tymbo (Jul 14, 2010)

I have been cutting away. This is my first cutter and I am very pleased. Uscutters has probably has the best offline support. I got all the drivers and software off there website and was up and running in a couple of hours. It is a very solid machine. I think it weighs 60 or 70 lbs. Since I am new to vinyl cutting, it took some reading on forums to get the blade set correctly and knowing how to get files over to the cutting software. I already have 4 different jobs lined up and I haven't had time to set my website up or even get business cards printed. I will try and get some sample work for you guys to check out. I am going to try and get a video of the machine and get it on youtube because I really didnt find that many when I was looking. If you have any questions just let me know. Thanks


----------



## jcmonarrez (Aug 28, 2012)

I've had the CP-2500 for several years now and I've never really had a problem other than tracking. I've never used any other cutter so I can't compare it to others. 

I use it with FlexiSIGN Pro 8 and works perfect for what I need. I'd highly recommend it.


----------

